# How to root Galaxy ACE Plus?



## k08r4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, I searched the forum. But I have not found a solution, so I open a new topic.
Does someone can help obljasniti how to root my phone?
Or if there is a tutorial to walk me through
thank you

P.S. Samsung Galaxy ACE Plus S7500 (Europa )


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

k08r4 said:


> Hi, I searched the forum. But I have not found a solution, so I open a new topic.
> Does someone can help obljasniti how to root my phone?
> Or if there is a tutorial to walk me through
> thank you
> ...


maybe a start

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2284737


----------

